# Plant ID needed Please



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey all, I have a couple tiny little plants that sprouted up from some java moss I attached to a rock. I have no idea what they are and would like to figure it out.

Here are a few pics of the plants

























They are very small, and seem to be staying on the smaller side. They sprouted about 4 days ago and are only about 1cm tall with 2 leafs each that are about 1-2mm wide each. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You have a dicot:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dicotyledon

It's a bit early to say anything more. Just keep track of it and see how it develops.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> You have a dicot:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dicotyledon
> 
> It's a bit early to say anything more. Just keep track of it and see how it develops.


+1
I can't argue with that!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, that link kinda confuse me lol. 
Am I reading that right, that "Dicots" is an entire "class or family" of plants? 

Also are these types of plants actual aquatic plants? 

Should it be moved to the substrate or just let it do its thing and go from there?

Thanks alot guys for helping me out, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes dicots. Its not easy to tell what species of plant it is since nearly all dicots look the same as soon as they sprout. The first two leaves they put up are very similar. 

It might be aquatic, hard to tell since some seeds will sprout underwater but then die soon afterward since they aren't actually aquatic. 

I would leave them right where they are now, they are very sensitive to movement at this stage.

Also, I think they may possibly be Alternanthera reineckii babies. If you recently added any of it to the tank it often comes with seeds stuck to the plant that disperse in the water and sprout. Might also be HC if you recently added emersed HC to your tank.

I like your multies by the way  I have a colony of 50 or so at home.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks you, I really like my Multis, except when they go from like 20 to about 100 in a matter of a couple months! lol No really tho, great little interesting fish to watch. They are house with some F1 Black Calvus, and a school of Cyprichromis Leptosomas. 

Also that would be great if they were Alternanthera reineckii or HC. I would like a taller "not green" plant for my background and have been wanting a HC carpet. Sure hope that HC propogates very fast if that is in fact what it is, since 2 stems isnt a very good start for a carpet in a 75g lol! I havent added either to the tank at all. ever. So far I just have Java Moss, Hornwort, C. Wendtii, Becketii, Lucen, Argentine Swords, and some Anubias Nana, Lancelota. These must have hitch-hiked in with the moss or Crypts since those were to 2 last plants added. 

Thanks again for the replies


----------

